# Knemo available on KDE 4?



## Jason_25 (Jun 9, 2012)

Is this program available on KDE 4 on FreeBSD? For those that don't know, it places a network icon in the tray similar to Windows so you can monitor network activity at a glance.  I tried to use pkg_add to get it but it downloaded some KDE 3.5 stuff and it does not seem to show up in the usual place which is system settings > network settings > network monitor.  The port also seems to be the KDE 3.5 version.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 9, 2012)

Check net/knemo-kde4.


----------



## Jason_25 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks!  I did not even need to configure it.  It just worked when I logged out and back in again.  This problem is solved.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 10, 2012)

Jason_25 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I did not even need to configure it.  It just worked when I logged out and back in again.  This problem is solved.



Quite a nice tool, I admit it. I didn't know it, but now it's part of my desktop.

By the way, I've just managed to find and fix a bug, so if you see that the network traffic is not correctly reported (very high numbers), don't worry, a fix will appear soon in the port and upstream.


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 10, 2012)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> By the way, I've just managed to find and fix a bug, so if you see that the network traffic is not correctly reported (very high numbers), don't worry, a fix will appear soon in the port and upstream.



...and yet one more fix which makes connection state correctly detected.


----------

